
Eedie and Eddie on the Wire (1985) - kick
http://www.langston.com/SVM.html
======
interrealmedium
And this is how musical text to speech sounds 35 years later:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxC0kD-
GuBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxC0kD-GuBQ)

